# Fuente Nintendo 64 - Fallo voltaje



## Abdero (Mar 12, 2013)

Hola Amigos,

Quería haceros la siguiente consulta. Me he aficionado a la electrónica e intento reparar algunos aparatos que tengo averiados por casa, soy autodidacta y estoy en un nivel muy básico. Ahora me he metido con un adaptador de una vieja consola Nintendo 64. Sucede que de las tres salidas de voltaje ( dos de 3,3 y una de 12 ) la de 12 tan solo llega a 10,62 e impide que la consola funcione. He comprobado los capacitores visualmente y con un medidor ESR y a priori están bien. A partir de aquí, cual creéis que podría ser la causa y que orden de comprobaciones seguiríais. Añado una foto. Muchas gracias por la ayuda !

Un abrazo


----------



## capitanp (Mar 12, 2013)

Gira VR1 a ver si llegas a las 12V y si no varian los 3.3V


----------



## Abdero (Mar 12, 2013)

Gracias por tu ayuda !!!!  Al girar VR1 ambos voltajes suben en paralelo. No he querido forzar la subida hasta 12V por miedo a fundir algún componente del canal de 3.3V. Cual sería el siguiente paso ? Gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 12, 2013)

Amigo Abdero, pues no seria conveniente tocar el preset de ajuste, no confies en el estado de los condensadores, mejor reemplazalos.
La salida que corresponde a 12V. es normal si marca un valor algo inferior, cuando la fuente no esta con carga.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 12, 2013)

El siguiente paso es reemplazar el diodo rápido y los capacitores de la rama +12v


----------



## Abdero (Mar 13, 2013)

Gracias de nuevo ;-) Aquí es donde aparecen mis limitaciones. ¿ Como identifico el diodo rápido y los capacitores que pertenecen a la rama de 12 V ? No consigo deducirlo. Gracias


----------



## capitanp (Mar 13, 2013)

Pone fotos mas detalladas


----------



## Abdero (Mar 14, 2013)

Hola de nuevo y gracias ;-)

He extraído todos los capacitores electrolíticos y los he medido con un capacimetro. Me ha dado los siguientes valores. Parece que todos están por encima del 80% tolerable. Podrían estas diferencias justificar la falta de tensión ? Adjunto fotos con más detalle del circuito.

400v 47UF  - 45,31
25v 470UF  – 407
10V 2200UF – 2225
10V 270UF – 265
25V 10UF –  9,41
35V 82UF -  78


----------



## capitanp (Mar 14, 2013)

Ah como sospechaba el de 470µf x 25v esta el la linea de 12V y puede tener una alta ESR mejor cambiarlo y probar


----------



## Abdero (Mar 15, 2013)

Pese a sustituirlo el problema persiste


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 16, 2013)

Amigo, prueba la fuente en vacio y luego con una carga resistiva proporcional en todas las tensiones secundarias, luego comentas, para descartar que el problema NO este en el equipo.


----------



## Abdero (Mar 17, 2013)

Gracias Gudino por tu ayuda ;-)  La fuente de alimentación es una petaca externa e  independiente del equipo que se enchufa a la consola mediante un conector de seis pines ( 2 de 3,3 uno de 12 y tres GND ) En su momento lo primero que hice fue conectar el equipo a otra fuente ( una atx ) y funcionaba perfectamente por lo que descarté el equipo. Tb comprobé que entrara tensión dentro de la consola con la petaca enchufada para descartar algún mal contacto entre los conectores macho – hembra. Observé que con la consola apagada la lectura era de 10,74 y encendida 11,14 pero no funcionaba.


----------



## Cicente (Sep 4, 2021)

El adaptador de Nintendo 64 dejó de funcionar de repente, medí corrientes de salida que son 3'3 dos salidas, y una de 12 voltios y no había corriente. Medí el fusible y estaba cortado y el puente de diodos lo medí fuera del circuito en continuidad y estaba bien como lo explica uno de Internet. Voy a añadir fotos para ver si me dais alguna pista. El mediador que tengo es analógico era de mi padre que trabajaba en el servicio oficial de Philips reparando autoradios yo soy aficionado mi padre si que sabía era un profesional. Gracias a todos por la ayuda.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 4, 2021)

Busca el funcionamiento de fuentes conmutadas/fuentes switching/S.M.P.S. si realmente quieres aprender, pero te voy adelantando que hay un componente (que yo lo llamo "hibrido"), que es muy probable que no lo consigas.
Asi mismo, si voló el fusible, es seguro que el transistor del lado caliente ("hot", lado de la red electrica), esté en corto.
Ojo que se manejan voltajes muy altos, 158Vcc para redes de 110Vca, y 310Vcc para redes de 220Vca. (TensionDeRed * 1,4142 = TensionEnContinua)


----------



## Cicente (Sep 11, 2021)

Que transistor? Este?


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 12, 2021)

Mosfet?
2SK2003?


----------



## Cicente (Sep 13, 2021)

Es el transistor del lado caliente que señalo en la foto el que opinas que estará estropeado? Para medirlo hay que quitarlo de la placa? Como he quitado el fusible que esta estropeado y el integrado de diodos para comprobarlo parece que mide bien, si le pongo un fusible nuevo y conectó a la corriente a través de una lámpara de prueba si fuera el transistor se encender la la lámpara?


----------



## mcrven (Sep 13, 2021)

"OJO": Si la fuente tiene salidas de 11.4V y 3,3V y, regula el preset, no toques nada que ese no es el problema. La tensión de 11.4V, no puede ser relevante, la regulación está centrada en los 3,3V.
Mide las tensiones de la fuente ATX que utilizaste. Verás que los 12V tampoco son 12V.
Parece, más bien que la fuente no permite pasar suficiente corriente. Trata de insertar amperimetro operando con la fuente ATX, luego compara con la otra.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 13, 2021)

Cicente dijo:


> Es el transistor del lado caliente que señalo en la foto el que opinas que estará estropeado? Para medirlo hay que quitarlo de la placa? Como he quitado el fusible que esta estropeado y el integrado de diodos para comprobarlo parece que mide bien, si le pongo un fusible nuevo y conectó a la corriente a través de una lámpara de prueba si fuera el transistor se encender la la lámpara?


Podrias escribir correctamente? Parece que escribiera alguien de las cabernas...   

Puedes medirlo fuera, seria lo mejor, busca en el foro cómo.
Por otro lado deberias medir resistencias y demas. Que del lado "caliente" se haya quemado, no quiere decir que el otro lado este bien


----------



## Cicente (Sep 13, 2021)

Pero en Internet dicen que con la prueba de la lámpara se sabe si hay un corto😲


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 13, 2021)

Si, pero primero lo primero.
Se debe descartar todo antes de conectarlo a la red electrica, sea con o sin serie.
La serie sirve de especie de "proteccion", que si hay un cortocircuito, o no oscila la fuente quedando conduciendo el transistor continuamente, enciende la lampara a su maximo brillo (descontando la caida de tension de los diodos, si éstos no fueran los culpables del corto).
Pero... Peeero.. (siempre hay un pero), si la lampara en serie (que debe ser de filamento), es muy superior en watts a lo que el equipo consuma, mas que proteccion, primero vuela todo, y despues queda encendida al maximo la lampara, o ni llega a encender


----------



## Cicente (Sep 15, 2021)

Hay uno de EEUU que cambia todos los condensadores no se por que, porque yo no sé inglés y no pone subtitulos, en el video no comprueba con el multimetro y al final tampoco comprueba que funcione. Si alguno sabe inglés me lo podríais explicar que hace? Es cap reemplace power supply nintendo 64. Gracias
Quería traducirlo con Google traductor utilizando dos moviles, pero la voz humana el programa la detecta pero la que sale del móvil no. Por que?


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 16, 2021)

Cicente dijo:


> pero la voz humana el programa la detecta pero la que sale del móvil no. Por que?


Probablemente por l calidad de audio, no logra completar las frecuencias que comprenden a la voz.



Cicente dijo:


> en el video


Publica el video, no nos hagas buscarlo. El foro soporta enlaces de Youtube y otros servicios.

Si cambia los capacitores sin medir, seguro debe ser que asume que estan secos o desvalorizados


----------



## Cicente (Nov 8, 2021)

Que es este elemento y cual es su función como saber si esta estropeado? Tiene 12 patas
Y otro de 7 patas que es P00245B
Y otro de 7 patas que es P00245B


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 8, 2021)

¿Qué pone en la placa? ¿Cómo lo denominan? 
Puede ser un híbrido con componentes discretos y semiconductores y su función puede ser variada. 

Puede ser un filtro multiple. 
Puede ser un array de resistencias. 
Puede ser el circuito oscilador del primario de la fuente. 

Sin información de fábrica o esquema del aparato es adivinar. 
Y por adivinar... Podría ser un filtro.


----------



## J2C (Nov 8, 2021)

.

@Cicente mira *aquí* (haz click) con la placa de la fuente a un costado hasta que encuentres la que es igual.

Busca directamente el Schematic, también usando las identificaciones que posee la caja/gabinete de dicha fuente.



Salu2.-


----------



## J2C (Nov 8, 2021)

.

Quise editar el mensaje anterior, pero finalizo el tiempo antes de terminar de escribirlo.




Hay varios modelos de fuentes para esa consola, y hasta el momento he visto 3:

a) La de *este video* (haz click) que posee el integrado controlador de la fuente SMPS en forma discreta montado del lado pistas.

b) La de *este video* (haz click) que posee el integrado controlador montado sobre una plaqueta vertical en modo discreto.

c) Y la que posteo @Cicente en su post *#24* que posee el integrado montado en un componente en *Thick-film technology* (haz click).


Por lo tanto y considerando las cosas que ha preguntado/*respondido* el mismo considero que no está en condiciones de realizar la reparación, dado que tampoco podemos guiarlo al no poder conseguir ningún esquemático circuital.



Salu2.-


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 8, 2021)

En tv trc antiguos ( algunos dirían vintage) solían "acoplar" modulitos de esos en el circuito de croma o en el amplificador de video, o en FI.
En los vídeos, VHS, betamax, también se encuentran modulitos similares, revestidos o con los componentes bañados ligeramente.

Sí todo lo demás está comprobado y dudas de ese módulo, tienes la opción de buscar por si encuentras repuesto (de segunda mano) o la opción de usar el aparato como pisapapeles.

Puede que la consulta sea únicamente por duda, por aprender.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 16, 2021)

Cicente dijo:


> Quería traducirlo con Google traductor utilizando dos moviles, pero la voz humana el programa la detecta pero la que sale del móvil no. Por que?


Si tiene subs CC aunque sea en inglés, se pueden descargar y traducir, sino es super lioso al tener que crear los CC, como le respondía a uno en este hilo.





						Traductor de google celular no detecta otro movil
					

Hola a todos. La cuestión es la siguiente, trate de que el traductor de Google tradujera un vídeo poniendo cerca otro móvil e incluso con altavoces con sonido fuerte, y no detectaba las palabras y porque cuando hablamos si que lo detecta.




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Tendrían que verlo aca, entenderlo y ver si es data veraz encima, pero bueno, se ve que han logrado mejores caminos ya


----------

